# refrigerator gaskets



## Dian (May 11, 2003)

We just bought a camper. I am trying to get everything cleaned and smelling good. What should I use to clean the refrigerator gaskets or seals or whatever they are called. They are black and nasty and I think that is where part of the musty smell that I can't get rid of is coming from. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

hydrogen peroxide and then clorox wipes. If you really need bleach use that but that will dry out the gaskets and wd 40 can be used to try to keep them lubricated. use vinegar to keep mold from coming back after they are clean. I had this happen to my garage fridge when my dryer vent had come loose.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I have used baking soda to scrub the gaskets, and white vinegar to rinse. It's a very humid climate here, and everything gets mold eventually!


----------

